# Power assist vs. Fat Boys



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

2 questions... 1. Do you prefer the power assist boxes over a normal box? And 2. Which do you guys think is a better trade-off, less pushing, or less trips to the pump? My set now is columbia (normal size), was thinking of Tapetech next and then from there making all future decisions.


----------



## zeth_c (Oct 20, 2009)

I heard that the power assist was more of a gimic than any thing just like adding wheels to there angle heads. I just bought a set of Fat Boy boxes and can't wait to test them out.


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

If you want an easier push from your high-top or fatboy box, remove the springs.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bevelation said:


> If you want an easier push from your high-top or fatboy box, remove the springs.


Exactly, I think they are put there just to make them look more technical so they can justify the cost.


----------



## Taped Crusader (Aug 13, 2009)

I recently bought a fat boy 10" and a standard columbia 12". They run OK but not as well as my ancient tape techs. The columbia pump is nicer but the boxes, while decent, just aren't quite there compared to the tape tech. Columbia handle is also very nice.
The problem I was having with the columbia boxes was that it'd spit out a tiny string of mud out the edges when run. Kinda like a little play doh spaghetti machine. I messed around with the adjustments and couldn't get it to work any better. I sent them back and they returned working marginally better. So now I just sigh when i see the columbias, grab the tape tech, and think of what else i could have spent a grand on.


----------



## silverstilts (Oct 15, 2008)

I have a set of northstar fat boxes only used them twice , didn't like them because they leak mud where the door hinges on . Anyone need a set get in contact with me. Besides that didn't like having to push harder to force the mud out , I would rather refill than wrench on my back all day . I use a pneumatic pump for fills so it don't take much time to refill just drag the pump around for convenience .


----------



## Bevelation (Dec 20, 2008)

My 10" leakS where the hinge is, as well. I just thought that was from running mud at concrete consistency.

I bought a Columbia 12" to replace the NS 12" that I had previous, and it coats VERY tight around the edges. Seems to cut as sharp as tight coating by hand. I'm pleased so far. Too bad to hear yours isn't working so well, Crusader. Maybe check the blade if it's installed right, or change it out yourself. I hope you manage to resolve that issue.


----------



## McDusty (Oct 12, 2009)

I have Columbia Fat Boy 10 & 12. I will never try any other brand or any other kind of boxes, these are perfect. been using the them for 2 years with virtually no maintenance at all. Northstar Adjustar handle (best handle out there i think) & Columbia pump.


----------



## zeth_c (Oct 20, 2009)

Used my Columbia Fat Boy 8 & 10. A little more weight than standard boxes but they are worth it. Standard boxes are ok, but they still have their place. I'm still looking for a 12" Fatboy to complete my set.


----------



## guijarrero (Oct 17, 2011)

*power assist vs fat boy*



> 2 questions... 1. Do you prefer the power assist boxes over a normal box? And..


Hi guys, thanks for sharing information and excuse my critisism.

I thing 1st question remains unanswered except for Zeth C "heard comment"/ non-self-experienced-evaluation.

Does anyone (having tested TT power assist box) can share his results?

(sorry my poor english)


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I used the Ames/TapeTech power assist boxes for nearly 6 years. In that time I've also used my own non-power assist North Star boxes. I've done acceptable work with both. So the answer comes down to personal preference IMO. I did have to use a thicker mud with the Power Assist. Didn't bother me in the slightest. Just be aware that on the Power Assist's, the springs keep the mud under pressure, so that just because YOU have stopped pushing, doesn't mean the box has. You can end up making a mess. Once you get used to them, it's not really an issue.


----------

